# Reddrum - Bullreds - Channel Bass - Drummin the Surf in South Texas



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

Fished Friday - day after Thanksgiving up to Sunday. 

Redfish were on like DONKEY KONG around the Little Shell \ Big Shell area on Friday. Caught and released 7 big-un's and boxed a couple of slot (Pups - Ratreds - Slot fish etc) as well. Had dozens of bluefish hooked up between redfish.......got to a point I could only fish one rod. Cast - take out slack - ZING....no time for photos and or no time for extra rods. Front hit Friday night, winds swung out of the North and the redfish bite slowed down to one fish every 30 minutes or so...then the rains hit with lightning...time to go!

Saturday - further up the coast around Mustang Island - winds out of the North with a bigger swell working in from the East, got into them again but the Gulf was roughed up to a point, had to jump up onto the Fish Pass jetties to keep the bait in feed zone. Hammered spanish mackerel, bull reds and slot\puppy reds.....no bluefish this go round.

Sunday - winds slacked off somewhat and swung more out of an Easterly direction....seas subsided considerably....fished just a few miles north of Packery Channel jetty scoring bullreds, slot\puppy drum, spanish mackerel and speckled trout.


*My rolling Tackle Box - somewhere on Padre Island National Seashore*










One of the few fresh water ponds on Padre Island National seashore - not a super big flyway as OBX but, we do get the occassional visitor from the North



















And our ever present sea turtles









First bait in the water........we found an ideal sandbar.....clear water.....2ft rollers breaking about 80 yards out, zinged the baits just a bit over the outer bar....each cast was a hook-up, hit and or lost fish. I snapped a couple of pics in the middle of our redfish run madness......gave up when it got to be too dangerous for the camera and the risk of tossing it to grab a loaded up fishing rod a real problem LOL!


Late November in South Texas
























Carolina Cast Pro 3-7 - she fished it SPOT ON!








Super long fish.....nothing much in the middle though...should have taped and weighed this one but......THE RUN IS ON! Released only to get rewarded with another red LOL!








November after sundown in South Texas LOL! My fishing compadre David, his son Robbie, with one of several reds of his evening


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

nice work


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Great pictures! Nice job!


----------



## caddis (Nov 16, 2012)

Great report. What baits?

Todd


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

caddis said:


> Great report. What baits?
> 
> Todd


Thanks guys! Fingerling mullet, whole and tail hooked with 6/0 4x extra strong offset circle hook, 60lb mono leader, fish finder style with 4 ounce bank and or pyramid weights cast 30 degrees up current. Zone was the inside sand bar on the outer 3rd sand bar. Bait allowed to swing with current......with most hookups happening after the bait started to swing down current....covering it's swing through the 2nd - 3rd sandbar channel. Many hookups immediately made when bait hit the water....mixed between redfish and bluefish on each set.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Making me jealous. We won't see fish like that up north for months now...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Good stuff, congrats...


----------



## shyne85 (Aug 29, 2013)

How far is the big shell what marker or is there markers


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice work. I'm ready to hit the sand


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

man they some big mo fo's!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I LOVE the sea turtle pic!!!


----------

